# Zelda!



## Amour Lie (Apr 8, 2013)

Tell me what you think!

















And this is here about a week ago.









Tell me what you think.


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 8, 2013)

She hasn't waxed over dramatically, nor has she milked, but she is maiden, also. What do you think? Close or a few more weeks? Tonight she kept kicking out with her back legs and would get mad if I touch near her bag or tail.


----------



## cassie (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi,

Welcome to the nutty nursery, firstly. Gorgeous little mini! should be a cute baby! can we see pics of Daddy please?





I'd say within the month your going to see a gorgeous little baby!

do you know her due dates? her height age etc?? also can you get another pic of her side on like this one is?


so we can see how her tummy is looking properly? its a bit hard to see from the angle of the first pic...

that last pic, was the a newer one or an older one? she looks very relaxed in that pic, given that she is a maiden I would watch her like a hawk! its so hard with maidens becausee some bag up get the wax everything and some don't even get an udder at all... so she definitley needs watching for sure





is this your first foal also?


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 8, 2013)

The three on the top were from like 15 minutes ago, and the two bottom ones were five days ago.

Here is a picture I got today, I didn't upload it because she looks awkward and it's a bit blurry.






This is the only picture of the dad that I was able to get, as she was a rescue (abused then left out in a pasture not worked with, where a dog attacked her and deflated her left eye, we are getting it removed when we wean the foal).






I saw he in person, I don't think he should be a stallion, but he has a decent conformation. Very clean legs. As you can see he is pretty calm, also.


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 8, 2013)

Just went and got a different picture, a bit better


----------



## cassie (Apr 8, 2013)

yeah awesome



thank you!

how long have you had her for? I can't get over how many stories are similar to this little girls at the moment its so sad to see





I don't think you have to much longer to wait...

can I ask what fee you have her on? (just trying to help out as much as possible



)


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 8, 2013)

I got her in... August? November? Sometime around there. She is a great little pony, she is nervous about some taller people, but will be a amazing kids pony! I don't think I do, I hope not, at least. I noticed she was bagging up on 3/11, so we're getting close. Also, forgot to answer, she is the first pregnant mare I've had, but I've worked with some foals since they were born, and I have my vet on speed dial! She is on about a handful of Nutrena Safechoice, which I am not a fan of for Miniatures, but when we got her she was on it, and I am worried about switching her while she is in foal. Just because my friends horse switched feeds slowly at a time, ended up colicing, and they had to do surgery on her, and something happened, and the foal died. The mare was fine, thankfully. Once she pops I am going to put her on Nutrena Miniature horse and pony, though.


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 8, 2013)

Purina Miniature horse and pony feed*


----------



## cassie (Apr 8, 2013)

does she get any hay at all?

Diane is our expert on what pregnant mares should get feed wise but to be honest it doesn't seem enough to me... is she out on good grass? I see no problems with slowly adding a new feed into her diet... starting off really slow if you are concerned but again diane should be jumping in here at some stage to offer her advice

when I bought my mare she was in foal already and I changed her feed several times while she was pregnant... slowly of course can you maybe increase the feed that he is getting? I just don't want her to drop in condition after she foals and the baby is drinking off her...

I could be wrong and I await Renee's, Anna's and Diane's comments but I would increase her feed a bit...





what are you hoping for a colt or a filly?


----------



## chandab (Apr 9, 2013)

Even if you aren't a fan of the Safe Choice, a handful of grain isn't near enough for a pregnant mare. She definitely needs more. I'm not sure what the recommendations are for Safe Choice, but its probably at least a pound a day, more for pregnancy. [Most pelleted feeds are about 5-6oz per standard kitchen cup.]


----------



## cassie (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you Chanda



I agree... I think with an increase in feed you will see a big difference in your pretty girl



we are here to help you and your mare have the safest foaling possible...


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the Nutty Nursey. Zelda is a very pretty girl - so glad you were able to rescue her! How old is she?

I think you have a little while to go yet before she foals - not always easy to tell with these maiden mares! But time to change her diet slowly - I wouldn't worry about her having colic, changing feeds slowly rarely causes colic, I think your friend's horse may have had another (unlucky) cause for her colic episode. But Zelda does look as though she needs more groceries right now and a slow change to a good quality mare and foal feed as soon as possible would be good. The horse and pony cubes are not really suitable for foals - babies will pick at Momma's feed pretty soon after birth which is why anything given to a mare has to be suitable for baby as well.

At this stage of her pregnancy Zelda should be getting around 3 to 4lbs of feed, ad lib good quality hay when stalled overnight and free grazing during the day (or hay if there is no grass). Do you have grazing paddocks or are your minis on dry lots? IMO grass is important for all horses but particularly so for pregnant mares - it keep their systems running smoothly (it is after all their natural feed) and helps to provide good quality milk for the babies - perhaps, if you only have dry lots, you could get Zelda out a couple of times a day for a walk to an area where she could graze in hand for 20 minutes or so at a time?

But do start changing her slowly to a mare and foal feed, even if she foals before you have the time to get her up to her fully amount, once baby is here you can safely increase it. How is her worming schedule? it is a good idea to have an Ivermectin wormer on hand for when she foals (remember not to use Quest wormer on minis) as worming with a dose of Ivermectin within 12 hours of the birth can help babies avoid a tummy upset when the mare has her foaling heat.

Please keep the pictures coming plus ask any questions you might have, we are all just happy to help you get this little baby safely on the ground.


----------



##  (Apr 9, 2013)

_Since it sounds like you have Purina foods available to you, I would immediately start swtiching her to Omolene 300 -- the Purina mare/foal growth feed. At this late stage in her pregnancy, she should be receiving 3-4 pounds of feed -- necessary for her to improve and maintain her condition before and after foaling, and for baby to grow strong bones and muscles during this final stage of pregnancy. Just start it slowly -- mixing it with the feed she's accustomed to. If you can, start offering it to her several times a day in small meals until she gets up to the full amount._

_I would also start her on some Alfalfa -- it's a natural tummy soother and will help with the change. Plus it gives her a protein boost -- which is what she needs in these final stages. If you can't find alfalfa hay, use Alfalfa cubes/pellets -- all increase the protein levels that she and baby are needing at this point._

_As Anna said, changing the feed should not bring on colic. There had to be something else going on with your friend's mare. Just start adding Omolene to her existing feed and keep adding to that. For an example -- you're looking at 6-8+ cups of feed vs the handful, and I think you will be pleased with how she begins to look in this final stage of pregnancy. _



_Looking forward to watching her grow! Hopefully, she'll go another month and give a new feed routine a chance to help her and baby gain the calories her body is demanding at this stage! _



_Welcome to the Nutty Nursery, and we're here to help with anything you need or any questions you ask! She's a pretty girl!!!_


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 9, 2013)

Decided I will switch her feed and start feeding her Alfalfa! Gonna look at Omolene 300 today! Will bump up her feed, too. Also, she usually has 11 hours of pasture time with limited grass but a round bale. She gets hay in her stall, also.

Cassie, I am somwhat hoping for a colt! He wouldn't be breeding quality, but it'd be nice to have a gelding around here, as I have 3 mares!


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 9, 2013)

Well I got the feed. She at a little then walked into a empty stall. I brought her back and locked her up and she continued eating. Umm, thoughts? She loves the new feed, it's not that. I know it means she maybe ready to pop, but she kept eating once she went back in. What?? Any thoughts??


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 9, 2013)

Some mares will eat right up to dropping the foal while others may go off of it up to a week before. I like Omolene 300 and alfalfa.


----------



##  (Apr 9, 2013)

I think she's got a while to go -- which is good, because it will give time to get her diet changed and the protein added for the health of her and the little one who's growing. We want good strong bones and muscles -- and this will give "him" time !! (Notice I'm saying "colt" for you!)

I'm glad you're starting her on the alfalfa. It is FULL of great protein and makes a great filler with GOOD calories -- which is what mare's bodies demand in this late stage of pregnancy. GOOD GOING adding the Omolene 300.

She's a pretty girl -- and we want her and the little one to be healthy and strong when it comes to foaling. If we're lucky, we'll get another 3-4 weeks on this diet!

Not to worry about her continuing to eat. In the last trimester of pregnancy her body is SCREAMING for calories -- just a normal thing, so this is all good hearing that she's eating and putting away the good groceries!!

Love seeing pictures of her, so please continue, and ask any questions you may have -- we're here to help in any way we can!!

'


----------



## cassie (Apr 9, 2013)

So glad you were able to get the feed, I'm sure you will notice a positive change very quickly



well done to you!

Fingers crossed that you get your little colt that you are seeking



and that she keeps cooking him a little longer


----------



## Eagle (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the nutty nursery



I am joining Zelda's party a bit late so bare with me. How long have you had her and how old is she? I am glad you have taken Dianes ( she is the best



) advice on changing and uping her feed cos she seems to have lost quite a bit of wait in the last pics. As the others have said making babies is hard work and consumes lots of energy which needs to be replaced with grass, good quality hay (preferibly alfalfa) and grain. I am very happy to hear that she spends plenty of time outside exercising as that is very important too.

Did I read somewhere that you will be sorting her eye out after she has delivered? what happened to her and is she coping o.k?

Ok so I guess you have realised by now that I ask a lot of questions



sorry shutting up now.

She is a cute little girl


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 9, 2013)

She's 6 or 8, I forget. I got her in November or August. She was a rescue, for most her life she was left out in a field where dogs attacked her, and her eye was left infected and gross. We are going to get some alfalfa sometime this week for her, also!


----------



##  (Apr 9, 2013)

If you can't find Alfalfa hay, you can also use the alfalfa cubes, or even pellets!!

So sorry about her eye. But I'm sure she's happy to be in a safer and more loving home!

Good job starting on the Omolene! She's going to do great on it!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

How is Zelda doing ? Can we have a few pics when you have time pleaseeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Amour Lie (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't have any new pictures, yet! I would go take some, but it's raining. She is still holding onto that baby!!! She is fully bagged up, hasn't waxed yet. No milk yet. She has been eating half her feed then walking away from it. She will eat it if I bring her back to it. I guess we just wait and see!


----------

